# My Betta fish has never pooped. Please help!



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

I brought home this Betta fish mid-November of last year when I went to look for treats for my hyper picky dog. I did not intend to get a fish, but this guy was so desperately active in his little cup and was so adamant in getting my attention I had to. He was the most “boring” and runtish looking out of them all but clearly had the most sass. Over the past couple of months he has grown into a gorgeous guy and totally bosses me around, never ceasing to amaze me with his intelligence and blatant demands. He has so much personality, as people say. I’ve had betta fish before but not in over 10 years, and this guy has never once gone to poopoo. He seems happy and looks more beautiful than ever—but his stomach is bloated and I’m very worried. I just did his 5th epsom salt bath and it didn’t seem to have any effect. Each time I’ve fasted him for 3 days—done the bath, and then feed him a little bit of thawed frozen pea as recommended. I was giving him the best quality pellets, then switched to flakes. He still hasn’t pooped. It almost appears as though he doesn’t have an anus. Could that even happen due to inbreeding or something? I could be wrong and he seems so healthy otherwise. But I don’t know what to do now and would really appreciate any help. Thank you!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry your Betta is having issues. Please fill out this form so we'll have the most important information in quick-reference form. Thank you.








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

I cannot edit my post for some reason but here is form, thanks!


Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 3
Does it have a filter? No
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No, one snail

Food:
What food brand do you use? Hikari Betta Bio Gold and GloFish Betta Flakes (was all they had at pet store)
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Flakes now
Freeze-dried? I don’t know
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Tiny tiny bit once in morning and then at night

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Change 1/3 of water once a week
What percentage of water did you change? 1/3—1/2
What is the source of your water? Tap with conditioner and Spring water 
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? No vacuum but would like to get one
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Acurel brand

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: sorry I don’t have way to answer any of these yet other than “fine” or “safe”
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Noticed right away but didn’t want to jump to conclusions—maybe I just wasn’t seeing it
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Drastically but not for the worse—looks 100% better than in the store
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Hasn’t changed
Is your Betta still eating? Yes, hungry all the time constantly trying to get my attention for more food
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? I have done and epsom salt bath once a week since bringing home. 1 tbsp per gallon for 15 minutes after 3 days of fasting and then tiny piece of thawed green pea
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? I have no idea but would say no
How long have you owned your Betta? A little over two months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? It’s possible, looked very unhappy but had plenty of spunk, that’s why I brought it home


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't pooping? Some fish poop isn't huge. I have black sand in all my tanks and it is hard to see the poop


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there. First we should go over some care stuff 
-1st, a filter is essential. I really like sponge filters for small tanks as they are easy to use and cheap. You can find a sponge filter for $3-4, a pump for $4, some airline tubing for $1, and a flow adjuster for $1. Please make sure to use the fish-in cycling tutorial to cycle the filter. CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial
-Both hikari and glowfish flakes are not the best quality and may be causing some constipation. I would suggest a food such as fluval bug bites, omega one betta buffet, new life spectrum, or northfin pellets.
-For a 3 gal he needs 20% water changes 2x weekly
-As for water testing, do you think you could take it to Petco/Petsmart as they do free water testing? Ask for specific numbers though-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate as this will help us determine what might be causing this

-Keke


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

AliRose said:


> Housing:
> How many gallons is your tank? 3
> Does it have a filter? No
> Does it have a heater? Yes
> ...


In the form, you said that the betta has a snail in his tank? Maybe the snail could eat the poop before you see it. Hopefulle someone who knows more can help you!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

He doesn't look super bloated to me, I'm going to guess he is pooping and you just don't see it. When you are able to get a vacuum shove the nozzle deep into the substrate and watch what comes out. I think you will probably see he has been pooping. Flakes can add to bloating as they gulp too much air when they eat them, maybe as suggested above try a different food.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> He doesn't look super bloated to me, I'm going to guess he is pooping and you just don't see it. When you are able to get a vacuum shove the nozzle deep into the substrate and watch what comes out. I think you will probably see he has been pooping. Flakes can add to bloating as they gulp too much air when they eat them, maybe as suggested above try a different food.


yep!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW. snails don't eat poop. They sift through it for undigested food bits. Wonderful thought, huh?


----------



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

xShainax said:


> Are you sure it isn't pooping? Some fish poop isn't huge. I have black sand in all my tanks and it is hard to see the poop


I’m sure. But thanks for checking!


----------



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there. First we should go over some care stuff
> -1st, a filter is essential. I really like sponge filters for small tanks as they are easy to use and cheap. You can find a sponge filter for $3-4, a pump for $4, some airline tubing for $1, and a flow adjuster for $1. Please make sure to use the fish-in cycling tutorial to cycle the filter. CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial
> -Both hikari and glowfish flakes are not the best quality and may be causing some constipation. I would suggest a food such as fluval bug bites, omega one betta buffet, new life spectrum, or northfin pellets.
> -For a 3 gal he needs 20% water changes 2x weekly
> ...


Thanks, its thoroughly confusing as I have been told many different things by different people at beginning, especially that a filter is a bad idea. I will order him those Fluval Bug Bites! That’s what I used to give my beta fish years ago. Thank you for that! I generally hate going to Petco, the one in my area is a disaster—I went there out of desperation looking for treats for my dog and that’s how I ended up with a beta fish. He was very unhappy looking there! I am going to take all your advice though and really appreciate it!!


----------



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> He doesn't look super bloated to me, I'm going to guess he is pooping and you just don't see it. When you are able to get a vacuum shove the nozzle deep into the substrate and watch what comes out. I think you will probably see he has been pooping. Flakes can add to bloating as they gulp too much air when they eat them, maybe as suggested above try a different food.


He is definitely bloated. I will try to get a better shot but it’s hard to portray. Also I’m trying to solve this _before_ he dies. Thanks for the tip though, I will get him some new food and hope he poops someday.


----------



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> In the form, you said that the betta has a snail in his tank? Maybe the snail could eat the poop before you see it. Hopefulle someone who knows more can help you!


The snail is a new edition—but good thinking... I guess... 😆


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

AliRose said:


> He is definitely bloated. I will try to get a better shot but it’s hard to portray. Also I’m trying to solve this _before_ he dies. Thanks for the tip though, I will get him some new food and hope he poops someday.


Ok so I’m just wondering how you are so certain that he hasn’t pooped. I’ve never really researched but I don’t believe a fish can survive 2 months without pooping. Maybe someone else has a more educated thought on that. But what I am sure of is that he has to have been born with an anus. Your fish looks to be at least 6 months old. I don’t know any body that could go without eliminating waste for that long. 
there are a few tricks you can try to get him to poop. You could hold a mirror up to him and make him flare for a few minutes. Frozen daphnia is also helpful I have heard. 
I have 7 tanks, monitor them all often...couldn’t tell you the last time I saw a fish pooping.


----------



## AliRose (Jan 28, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Ok so I’m just wondering how you are so certain that he hasn’t pooped. I’ve never really researched but I don’t believe a fish can survive 2 months without pooping. Maybe someone else has a more educated thought on that. But what I am sure of is that he has to have been born with an anus. Your fish looks to be at least 6 months old. I don’t know any body that could go without eliminating waste for that long.
> there are a few tricks you can try to get him to poop. You could hold a mirror up to him and make him flare for a few minutes. Frozen daphnia is also helpful I have heard.
> I have 7 tanks, monitor them all often...couldn’t tell you the last time I saw a fish pooping.


I mean it’s been a long time since I had a Betta, but had many as a kid and one as an adult and I distinctly remember the string of poop always. Saw them frequently! There is no poop in the tank. Maybe his is different looking. Before I got the 3 gallon tank I had him in something with no substrate for a couple of weeks and never any poop. Tomorrow I will do a thorough cleaning of his tank and take out all the rocks from the bottom so I can monitor better. Those are some interesting tricks! Much appreciated, I will try both!! Thank you!


----------

